

Would you work on one of these projects for quick Equity? - nathantross
http://latelabs.com/projects

======
bartonfink
Not at all. I have virtually no guarantee that my equity share won't be
diluted to nothing, which is even less than the slight sense of obligation an
owner might feel towards their full-time employees who are working for equity.

